# Severalls Hospital -another "final" visit -September, 2007



## Lightbuoy (Sep 28, 2007)

*Severalls Hospital. September, 2007 (another) final visit!!!*

Okay, still catching up with things after getting back from me hols, but managed to squeeze in another trip to me local Asylum (also known as me 2nd home!!!)
First of all, a BIG thanks to Surleygirl & Jimbo for showing me the ever so sneaky / crafty way in!
So, met up with SG and JB as planned, and bumped into a jolly decent couple, who share a genuine interest in UE and photography (sorry, but seive brain here has forgotten your UE names)  -Feel free to add them when you read the post! For a warm up, we checked out the ever increasingly vandalised Orchard House, followed by a quick lap around Ivy Villa (and unbelievebly, only now have they put up fencing around Ivy Villa) -now that it's completely destroyed by another recent fire!!! 
So, we cautiously approached the main buildings, me doing something of an Annika Rice style dash across the long grass!
We then headed for the first available entry point, and we were into the vast network of seemingly endless corridors.
What followed were several hours of un-interrupted exploring. Even got to see inside the Superintendent's House at the southern tip (although didn't venture too far inside due to no roof and very very dodgy floors!!) 
Still, wanted to get some pics so that people can compare with earlier pics before the fire (think there's some on Simon's Urbex-UK site).
Thanks to SG & JB, I saw the Dentist's for the first time (not realising that I'd walked past it many times before!!) 
So, here's some pics from a very chilled explore. Didn't see anyone else, not even Mr & Mrs Security 

Hope that you'll enjoy these.

Lb

Orchard Villa & Ivy Villa.........






















Onto the main Hospital complex...........

































Few more to follow shortly..........


----------



## mr_bones (Sep 28, 2007)

.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Sep 28, 2007)

A few more folks.............


















































Dentist's!!





Superintendent's Pad........
2 storey Corridor to & from





















































That's ya lot!


----------



## mr_bones (Sep 28, 2007)

Very nice mate! Did you go up the tower? Great set of photos thanks for sharing


----------



## Lone Explorer (Sep 28, 2007)

>



FFS

I not seen the Dentist part of Severalls before. Not been there for a year now.
Thanks for posting


----------



## King Al (Sep 28, 2007)

Super Stuff LB havent seen the old girl for ages, must go for a ramble some time in the very near next month


----------



## Lightbuoy (Sep 28, 2007)

mr_bones said:


> Very nice mate! Did you go up the tower? Great set of photos thanks for sharing



Thanks very much Mr. B 
Not this time -we all had to be somewhere else by 3pm, so we cut the tour short. Sure are great views from the top though! 
Might nip back again though before the bulldozers move in for another "final" visit!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Sep 28, 2007)

Lone Explorer said:


> FFS
> 
> I not seen the Dentist part of Severalls before. Not been there for a year now.
> Thanks for posting




Thanks for your comments. Yup, sure is crazy that they only put the fence up AFTER it's been destroyed by fire. Just about shows the intentions for the Developers -the more that "accidently" burns down, the less that has to be restored / converted  (cough cough -allegedly of course)  Was good to finally see the Dentist. If you are planning another visit here, I wouldn't leave it too long. After all the recent damage, I think it'll only be a matter of time before the new Owners are made to step-up Security. Give us a shout if you're heading this way -tours are available for a small fee (a pint)


----------



## Lightbuoy (Sep 28, 2007)

King Al said:


> Super Stuff LB havent seen the old girl for ages, must go for a ramble some time in the very near next month



Thanks very much KA 
Feel free to get in touch when you're next heading this way. Then you get to hear me "rambling" on about the place too!!


----------



## King Al (Sep 28, 2007)

I will do that


----------



## indy (Sep 28, 2007)

like that angled corridor shot...cool


----------



## Lightbuoy (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks very much there Indy 
And just in case anyone's wondering -no, I didn't fall over when I took that pic!!!


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow...love the second set of pics especially. Started making a list of faves then realised it was most of them!  Lots of lovely cracked and broken window shots...niiiiiiiiiiiiice!


----------



## Ether (Sep 30, 2007)

Cracking pictures and report as always LB 

Sorry couldn't make it, was off visitng another Asylum unfortunatly. Lovely to see in the super intendants house, its somewhere i've recently visited too.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Oct 1, 2007)

Foxylady said:


> Wow...love the second set of pics especially. Started making a list of faves then realised it was most of them!  Lots of lovely cracked and broken window shots...niiiiiiiiiiiiice!



Thanks a lot!  And there certainly isn't a shortage of broken windows at Severalls!! 

Lb


----------



## Lightbuoy (Oct 1, 2007)

Ether said:


> Cracking pictures and report as always LB
> 
> Sorry couldn't make it, was off visitng another Asylum unfortunatly. Lovely to see in the super intendants house, its somewhere i've recently visited too.



Ta very much E 

Just seen your latest pics of Severalls -captured the decay very nicely. There's always something new to see at Severalls.

Lb


----------



## surlygirl (Oct 4, 2007)

i'm up for another "final" visit when you sort one out.

no such thing as going to severalls for the last time - i feel like status quo must have done on their farewell tour (that they're still on, twelve or so years later....)


----------



## Lightbuoy (Oct 4, 2007)

surlygirl said:


> i'm up for another "final" visit when you sort one out.
> 
> no such thing as going to severalls for the last time - i feel like status quo must have done on their farewell tour (that they're still on, twelve or so years later....)



No worries. Think that a few others from DP are wanting to see Severals before she goes. Will let ya know when I've consulted with me diary.............
Hmm, if we were to turn up in 12 or so years, perhaps whoever's living there could put on some light refreshements! 

Lb


----------



## King Al (Oct 5, 2007)

Lightbuoy said:


> Hmm, if we were to turn up in 12 or so years, perhaps whoever's living there could put on some light refreshements!



oo we could have a dinner party! insted of rust, dust and crap


----------



## King Al (Oct 5, 2007)

Nah... nothing beats squashed sandwedges and warm flat coke


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 5, 2007)

King Al said:


> Nah... nothing beats squashed sandwedges and warm flat coke



Or lukewarm thermos flask coffee!


----------



## King Al (Oct 5, 2007)

Nothing beats it! especialy if something is swiming in it


----------



## Lightbuoy (Oct 5, 2007)

King Al said:


> Nah... nothing beats squashed sandwedges and warm flat coke





Foxylady said:


> Or lukewarm thermos flask coffee!





King Al said:


> Nothing beats it! especialy if something is swiming in it


----------



## shadowman (Oct 6, 2007)

Great Pictures, this place is Great.
I found the dentist on my last trip,if you look under the stairs next to the dentist the Air Compressor for the Drill is still there.(Big Metal can shaped thing).


----------



## Sami (Dec 7, 2007)

hey give me a shout next time anyone goes back there, wanted to see this place for a while would be good to go with someone who knows the place a little more than myself Would even be willing to pay the pint for the tour!!
Keep in touch!!


----------

